# Serial Murderer in Britian



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2006)

> Hundreds of British police join serial killer hunt
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20061214/wl_nm/britain_murders_dc_6
> By Alessia Pierdomenico 4 minutes ago
> 
> ...


.
While he's (she?) is not using a bladed weapon (so far) it's reminding people too much of Jack The Ripper who murdered 13 prositutes in his heyday. 
Hope they catch the murderer.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2006)

Damn.

I hope they catch him/her as well.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> .
> While he's (she?) is not using a bladed weapon (so far) it's reminding people too much of Jack The Ripper who murdered 13 prositutes in his heyday.
> Hope they catch the murderer.


 

i thought jack the ripped killed 5 prostitutes?

anyway , everyone over here in britain calls him the ipswich (sp?) ripper , which i find stupid , but most people asked would say he copying jack the ripper.


----------

